# N Gauge layouts



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

Some pics of my last layout.








Some of the current layout, still under construction.











I have a series of pics covering the construction so far, and could post if anyone is interested.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Some sweet work there. I really dig the back drops.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice work!! who are the backdrops from? or did you take those photos and had them made into them


----------



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

I get the backdrops from an ebay shop.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/FOLLY-MODELS?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Great work


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice work. Might contact you about my up-coming switching layout invoking my collection of pre-war coal wagons. Namely pre-war building suppliers.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

N scale is just so tiny and adorable!


----------



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

A bit more of the scenery completed and a session of card bashing.
It's begining to come together.







 hwell:


----------



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

Some more buildings added. Working on the lighting harness for the led's.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That really looks nice Fred, I like the way your modeling ties right into the backdrop. :thumbsup:

Do you happen to know what mountain range are shown in the backdrop you picked?


----------



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

big ed said:


> That really looks nice Fred, I like the way your modeling ties right into the backdrop. :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you happen to know what mountain range are shown in the backdrop you picked?


Im not really sure. Somewhere in the UK, possibly the downs.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fred,

That layout / scenery oozed England, without me even having to look at your member location. Nicely done ... lots of local flavor!

TJ


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very much enjoy seeing your your layout, thanks.


----------



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

Nearly done now. Only got a strip at the back of the base to fill, this is between the warehouse and the factory.
Not sure what I will do there, I might just lay grass and a single track road.


----------



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

And before anyone points it out, the wicket gates on the crossing are meant to be like that. Signifies a lack of maintenance.


----------



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

Finished. The final pics before I sell it.
Thinking on a new layout.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"... before I sell it ..."



The glue's not even dry. What gives?


----------



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

My fun is in the building.


----------



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

A 30 second clip of Clarbeston road with a deltic pulling a rake of goods wagons.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Fred, your mountain is going bald.


----------



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

QUOTE=big ed;213347]Hey Fred, your mountain is going bald. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Where is the Pub?


----------



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

There.


----------

